# Podía ser Japón, pero no, diez años sin salir de su habitación jugando a videojuegos y viendo series



## polnet (16 Feb 2022)

_El verano pasado, cuenta, sí tuvo que salir a la calle, obligado porque "tenía los dedos hinchados y pus, quiso que el podólogo fuera a la casa pero no atendía en ellas", cuenta su madre.

Salvo salidas excepcionales como esta,* Antonio, que en julio cumplirá 32 años, pasa las horas en su cuarto, en pijama, clavado a la pantalla y sólo sale para ducharse y comer. "Come conmigo cuando no está jugando a la Play y por las mañanas, lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"*.

Además de a los videojuegos, *pasa las horas viendo series, películas "y vídeos de Youtube que explican juegos"*, detalla María, que a sus 58 años confiesa: *"Ya no puedo más; estoy muerta por dentro"*.

Para empeorar la situación, *María lleva muchos años en paro y sólo cobra una pensión de viudedad de 560 euros*, tras fallecer su marido en enero de 2020, un albañil en paro con Alzheimer desde los 45 años y que en los últimos tiempos manifestó un comportamiento agresivo a causa de la enfermedad.

*De esos 560 euros con los que viven madre e hijo, detalla que ahora mismo paga 90 euros de luz por el consumo constante que hay en la casa*. "Tengo que hacer de comer para cuatro días y por la noche no cenamos caliente".

*No siempre fue así*. María destaca que su hijo, de casi 1,90 de estatura, un joven bien parecido y afable,* era un excelente estudiante que nunca suspendía*. En la Universidad de Málaga, donde estudiaba Administración de Empresas, llegó a sacar matrículas de honor, al tiempo que trabajaba para ganarse un dinero. *Pero llegaron los primeros suspensos, las cosas empeoraron "y decidió dejar de estudiar"*.

Sin embargo, *el detonante para abandonar las relaciones sociales se produjo por una lesión deportiva. "Tras dejar los estudios ya salía muy poco, se lastimó la rodilla, el médico le mandó un mes de reposo y ahí... se acabó"*._


*El encierro*


_Antonio se encerró en su habitación y hasta convenció a su padre, ya con Alzheimer, para que le pusiera una cerradura a la puerta. "A partir de ahí se queda en casa. Los amigos le intentaban sacar, venían el día de su cumpleaños pero él no quería ni que vinieran", destaca María. También lo intentó la hermana de Antonio, que vive independizada, "*pero ni siquiera atendía sus llamadas ni contestaba a sus WhatsApps*".

Como destaca la madre, sólo puede entrar en el cuarto de su hijo "para barrer y fregar y él se encarga del resto". *"No abre la puerta, no va a la playa en verano, no hace ejercicio y si está conmigo y me suena el móvil, se levanta, se va a su cuarto y echa la llave*", describe.

Y dado su comportamiento, aunque la madre tiene las tres dosis anticovid, el hijo no tiene ninguna. "*No se vacuna por miedo a salir. Ahora tiene miedo de que yo traiga la covid*", comenta María.

*En dos ocasiones la madre ha acudido a los juzgados a pedir una revisión psiquiátrica para su hijo*. Las dos veces, Antonio se mostró afable con los policías que le condujeron al Clínico pero salió con un diagnóstico que a su madre todavía le indigna escuchar: "*Primero me dicen que lo van a mandar unos días al Hospital Marítimo pero luego, que él es así porque la da la gana*".

María recuerda que a su marido, ya con la cabeza perdida, "no le diagnosticaron alzhéimer hasta el final para que no cobrara la paga" y cree que algo parecido pasa con su hijo. Además, ha intentado en varias ocasiones que lo examinen en el Centro de Valoración y Orientación de la Junta de Andalucía pero, para alguien con una posible agorafobia, le exigen que acuda a la cita de forma presencial, así que no se presenta.

"*Yo lo que pido es que vayan a casa y le diagnostiquen. Los médicos tienen que acudir a casa. Mi hijo está enfermo, tiene agorafobia y necesita medicación y también que le vacunen*", remarca.

*El temor de María es qué pasará con Antonio si ella falta*. Un médico le dio una vez una respuesta inquietante: "*Me dijo que no me preocupara, que entonces se ocuparían de él. ¿Es que entonces me tengo que morir?*", se pregunta_


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Feb 2022)

Joder... éste sí que es un auténtico "burbumori"... (adaptación del hikikomori japonés).


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Feb 2022)

La que necesita medicacion es esa puta loca del coño


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2022)

Puto amo.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Alzheimer desde los 45 años y que en los últimos tiempos manifestó un comportamiento agresivo a causa de la enfermedad.



Raritos


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Feb 2022)

Luego se sorprenderan de que un chaval de 15 años se cargue a su familia. La sanidad mental en este pais es de chiste.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (16 Feb 2022)

Por favor esto es insoportable
Que vaya alguien y lo vacune
Pordióssssss


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Mientras en Japón...

*Arrestan a familia por mantener esposado y confinado a hijo hikikomori*

Entre el 4 de mayo y el 6 de septiembre de 2021, Yuichiro Yokoyama, un hombre de 37 años, vivió esposado, atado de pies con una soga y confinado en la casa de sus padres en la ciudad de Kawasaki.

El día de 6, su padre, Naoki, llamó a la policía para informar de que su hijo había muerto.

Esta semana, Naoki, un hombre de 70 años, su esposa de 65 y su hija de 36 fueron arrestados por la policía por confinamiento ilegal, informa Japan Today.

El anciano admitió la acusación, mas no así las dos mujeres.

La víctima murió por emaciación (adelgazamiento morboso).

Yuichiro era un _hikikomori_ (persona que se aísla de la sociedad, incluso de su propia familia). Dejó la universidad y comenzó a vivir encerrado en la casa de sus padres. En ocasiones, según estos, su hijo los agredía físicamente.

Además, dejó de usar ropa para andar completamente desnudo. La familia decidió esposarlo, atarlo y confinarlo en mayo pasado, después de que salió desnudo de su casa, provocando un alboroto. 

Arrestan a familia por mantener esposado y confinado a hijo hikikomori (internationalpress.jp)


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

pa lo q hay que ver ahi fuera... si hay que salir, se sale... pero salir pa na....


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Raritos



Hay enfermedades neurodegenerativas que se manifiestan en personas siendo muy jovenes, lo del alzehimer es raro que te toque tan joven pero ahi tienes el caso de Michael J. Fox, y tambien hay otras enfermedades parecidas que se manifiestan a los 40 y pico años como el Huntington, una putada muy triste para el que le toca y para su familia un infierno.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Feb 2022)

Si para diagnosticar a alguien de agorafobia, tiene que acudir a consulta, es que algo falla en el sistema sanitario.


----------



## Von Rudel (16 Feb 2022)

Me da que la madre tampoco tiene muchas luces. Se ve que le chaval tiene problemas y esta debería haber buscado soluciones mucho antes.


----------



## kenny220 (16 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Hay enfermedades neurodegenerativas que se manifiestan en personas siendo muy jovenes, lo del alzehimer es raro que te toque tan joven pero ahi tienes el caso de Michael J. Fox, y tambien hay otras enfermedades parecidas que se manifiestan a los 40 y pico años como el Huntington, una putada muy triste para el que le toca y para su familia un infierno.



Lo de Michael j fox es párkinson, no alzhéimer. 

Un alzhéimer a los 45, debe ser raro de cojones


----------



## lectorina (16 Feb 2022)

La madre dice que todo iba bien y por una lesión se encerró para siempre. Puede ser , pero no creo que esa señora conociese a su hijo.

No sé que podrían hacer un psicologo o un psiquiatra. También hay gente que no tiene el cerebro apto para esta sociedad, esta mucho mejor jugando juegos en su casa que con una escopeta buscando venganza en un insti.


----------



## Lubinillo (16 Feb 2022)

elperro


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Feb 2022)

Articulo completamente falso


----------



## cienaga (16 Feb 2022)

Y como ese 4 millones solo en España


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo de Michael j fox es párkinson, no alzhéimer.
> 
> Un alzhéimer a los 45, debe ser raro de cojones



Tienes razon es Parkinson, pero vamos que estos cason siendo raros se dan, por desgracia.


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Feb 2022)

Pobre mugera, una SANTA es lo que es, qué desgracia y condena em vida que te salga un hijo Burbu


----------



## Chino Negro (16 Feb 2022)

Yo también soy Hikikomori, hago Kendo, bebo Sake, como comida japonesa, protego a las japonesitas como un Samurai, me compro katanas para hacerme el Harakiri, estudio japónes y quiero vivir en Japón.
Para estar deprimido como Kira Sensei, pero al menos no tan deprimido como vivir en Murcia


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Feb 2022)

Desestructurado?.
Pero si tenía padre y madre.
Sinceramente que este chico tiene algún tipo de problema mental o depresión pq no es normal que pases de ser un chico que estudiaba trabajaba a estar encerrado.
Claro que nadie le ayuda como es español eso sí fuera mena si a hay psicologos.


----------



## tracrium (16 Feb 2022)

Debut a los veintipocos... podría ser esquizo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Feb 2022)

560 euros menos 90 de luz 470 euros ¿Dos personas? Ni comiendo un sandwinch bimbo con dos rodajas de chorizo hHcendao llegas a fin de mes


----------



## Funci-vago (16 Feb 2022)

Si yo viviera en Elda, tampoco querria salir de casa.


----------



## Aeneas (16 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que es @Don Pascual.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Desestructurado?.
> *Pero si tenía padre y madre.*
> Sinceramente que este chico tiene algún tipo de problema mental o depresión pq no es normal que pases de ser un chico que estudiaba trabajaba a estar encerrado.
> Claro que nadie le ayuda como es español eso sí fuera mena si a hay psicologos.



Eso no tiene nada que ver. Una familia puede estar desestructurada por múltiples razones, padres pasotas, violencia doméstica, drogas... En este caso concreto parece que el problema deriva de la enfermedad del padre + una madre que no sabe como manejar el asunto.


----------



## DEREC (16 Feb 2022)

Yo conozco un caso igual, pero más mayor, unos 45 tendra ya.

Era un compañero de instituto, un tio normal, que sacaba buenas notas, inteligente, hacia deporte, quizas algo timido. Más o menos en COU o asi desaparecio, sin concidir con ningun trauma ni nada, simplemente se encerro en su cuarto y hasta hoy. Yo al menos no he vuelto a saber de él.

Incluso coincide la anectota del cumple. Alguno más cercano al no saber nada de él más que por familiares le llamo por su cumple y cuenta que le contesto con una desgana que parecia que le estaban molestando.

No sé, yo creo que es gente muy inteligente a la que tratar con el borrego medio de ser como hacerlo con un bonobo. Ven el mundo que hay, no les gusta y se encierran en sus cosas. Y luego salir de ahi es cada vez más dificil entras en una espiral de la que es muy dificil salir.


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Feb 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Hay enfermedades neurodegenerativas que se manifiestan en personas siendo muy jovenes, lo del alzehimer es raro que te toque tan joven pero ahi tienes el caso de Michael J. Fox, y tambien hay otras enfermedades parecidas que se manifiestan a los 40 y pico años como el Huntington, una putada muy triste para el que le toca y para su familia un infierno.



Tiene parkinson, no alzheimer.

Hay algo raro en esa familia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Yo también soy Hikikomori, hago Kendo, bebo Sake, como comida japonesa, protego a las japonesitas como un Samurai, me compro katanas para hacerme el Harakiri, estudio japónes y quiero vivir en Japón.
> Para estar deprimido como Kira Sensei, pero al menos no tan deprimido como vivir en Murcia



*Mujer cuya hija es hikikomori desde hace 30 años teme que dañe gente como el atacante de Kawasaki*

Los hikikomori han cobrado indeseado protagonismo en Japón por el apuñalamiento masivo cometido por un hombre en Kawasaki que mató a dos personas y el asesinato perpetrado por un anciano contra su propio hijo, por temor a que este actuara como el atacante de Kawasaki.

Los trágicos hechos han remecido en particular a los ancianos que tienen hijos hikikomori de mediana edad.

Una mujer de 71 años cuya hija lleva unos 30 años aislada de la sociedad declara a Asahi que sintió ambos incidentes como golpes muy cercanos.

La septuagenaria, que reside en Tokio, vive con su hija, pero no habla con ella desde hace cinco años. La hija se recluyó en casa desde que se rehusó a ir al colegio.

La anciana teme que su hija, una mujer en la cuarentena, pueda seguir los pasos del asesino de Kawasaki, un hombre descrito como hikikomori.

Una vez su hija trató de suicidarse con un cuchillo de cocina. La anciana quedó tan asustada por el incidente que lo mantuvo en secreto.

“Sé que no debería avergonzarme de mi hija. Sé que no debería mantenerlo en secreto. Pero lo hago todo el tiempo porque tengo miedo de que mi hija cause problemas fuera de casa. He estado deprimida, odiándome a mí misma», confiesa.

La entrevistada, cuya identidad no se revela, dice que siente que no puede contarle a nadie sus temores de que su hija pueda cometer actos violentos fuera de casa.

A la anciana, como a todos los padres de hikikomori de mediana edad, le preocupa el futuro. ¿Qué ocurrirá con su hija cuando ella muera? ¿Quién la cuidará, quién velará por ella?

Rakunokai Lila, una organización sin fines de lucro que apoya a los hikikomori y sus familias en Tokio, no deja de recibir llamadas telefónicas desde el ataque de Kawasaki.

Otochika Ichikawa, director de la organización y cuya hija fue hikikomori, revela que la mayoría son de padres sexagenarios y septuagenarios que buscan consejos sobre cómo lidiar con la situación de sus hijos hikikomori.

Hay padres que, como la mujer entrevistada por Asahi, tienen medio de que sus hijos cometan actos violentos o causen problemas.

También han recibido llamadas de hikikomori de mediana edad, preocupados por la exposición pública de la que ahora son objeto. Si antes se rehusaban a salir de casa, ahora con mayor razón.

Los expertos coinciden en que los padres deben buscar la ayuda de los funcionarios de salud del gobierno. Eso fue lo que no hizo el exembajador Hideaki Kumazawa, que asesinó a su hijo de 44 años por miedo a que hiciera lo mismo que el autor del ataque de Kawasaki.

Gran cantidad de gente ha expresado en las redes sociales su simpatía con Kumazawa. Por supuesto, eso está mal. Un especialista consultado por Asahi dice que el mensaje no debería ser ese, sino que está bien pedir ayuda.

Mujer cuya hija es hikikomori desde hace 30 años teme que dañe gente como el atacante de Kawasaki (internationalpress.jp)


----------



## Chino Negro (16 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> *Mujer cuya hija es hikikomori desde hace 30 años teme que dañe gente como el atacante de Kawasaki*
> 
> Los hikikomori han cobrado indeseado protagonismo en Japón por el apuñalamiento masivo cometido por un hombre en Kawasaki que mató a dos personas y el asesinato perpetrado por un anciano contra su propio hijo, por temor a que este actuara como el atacante de Kawasaki.
> 
> ...



Japón tras la pandemia se han vuelto locos como en España hay acuchillamientos masivos en Tokyo cada vez más seguidos.
En Murcia en la zona del Mar Menor nos acuchillan los menas hace poco en las fiestas de San Blas en San Javier hubo varios acuchillamientos y peleas con machetes con una muerte, como no salgo de casa ni ligo con las españolas por eso no me ha pasado nada aún, cuando hace unos años había peñas y buenas chortinas ahora solo te encuentras eso.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (16 Feb 2022)

*no le diagnosticaron alzhéimer hasta el final para que no cobrara la paga" y cree que algo parecido pasa con su hijo. *
Broootal, que quieren paguita están diciendo,....
Que yo también estuve tiempo aislado, pero cuando llegó el momento de buscarse la vida me la busqué, un par de palizones y que se busque trabajo, esta todo lleno de jetas.


----------



## ZX8 (16 Feb 2022)

Dos hostias es lo que le hacen faltan.

Yo con su edad y sin saber leer ya llevaba 15 en el almacén del tío Nemesio y me compré un piso que pagué en tres años que multiplicó por 5 su valor en nada y menos, el que le alquilo ahora por 1200 a dos estudiantes de CEADE. A mi mujer la conocí en la Tasca Paqui un día de borrachera y desde entonces somos uña y carne, sobre todo carne de las palizas que le meto.

Hoy en día están amariconados con tanto Intelnel y tanto jueguecito. MARICONES. No sé para qué he cotizado una miseria tanto años si no hacen nada para que ese chaval espabile. Un médico inyectándole mierdas en los putos ojos necesita. Y la vacuna del covic que seguro tampoco la tiene el niñito maricón. Para que se entere de lo que es ser un hombre.


----------



## Hao X (16 Feb 2022)

Hace bien. Uno que le ha ganado al sistema.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (16 Feb 2022)

Me hespero al tele-diagnóstico de Carballo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder... éste sí que es un auténtico "burbumori"... (adaptación del hikikomori japonés).


----------



## Risitas (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _*El temor de María es qué pasará con Antonio si ella falta*. Un médico le dio una vez una respuesta inquietante: "*Me dijo que no me preocupara, que entonces se ocuparían de él. ¿Es que entonces me tengo que morir?*", se pregunta_



Yo creo que el medico se da cuenta que el chaval simplemente es un listo que vive su vida como quiere antes que currar.

Ver como tu padre acaba con 45 años enfermo y con una pension de mierda pues debe afectar algo.


----------



## At4008 (16 Feb 2022)

Si de verdad les quieren curar, lo que tienen que hacer es quitarles la paguita para forzarles a salir de casa.

Si les quitan la paguita se curan solos.


----------



## el tio orquestas (16 Feb 2022)

ZX8 dijo:


> Dos hostias es lo que le hacen faltan.
> 
> Yo con su edad y sin saber leer ya llevaba 15 en el almacén del tío Nemesio y me compré un piso que pagué en tres años que multiplicó por 5 su valor en nada y menos, el que le alquilo ahora por 1200 a dos estudiantes de CEADE. A mi mujer la conocí en la Tasca Paqui un día de borrachera y desde entonces somos uña y carne, sobre todo carne de las palizas que le meto.
> 
> Hoy en día están amariconados con tanto Intelnel y tanto jueguecito. MARICONES. No sé para qué he cotizado una miseria tanto años si no hacen nada para que ese chaval espabile. Un médico inyectándole mierdas en los putos ojos necesita. Y la vacuna del covic que seguro tampoco la tiene el niñito maricón. Para que se entere de lo que es ser un hombre.



Jojo, qué fácil es calar a los garrulos y paletos.


----------



## Ponix (16 Feb 2022)

Lo importante la vacuna. Claro que sí.


----------



## mmm (16 Feb 2022)

@pizpi y gostosa


----------



## I'm back (16 Feb 2022)

Hola, Antonio


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (16 Feb 2022)

Cada vez habrán mas chavales de estos, va a ser una plaga, el Metaverso hará exponencial este fenómeno.


----------



## ignominias (16 Feb 2022)

¿Y si es feliz así? Qué coño le importa el mundo lo que haga o deje de hacer. Lo importante es que su vida transcurra tal y como él ha decidido. ¿Va a estar mejor saliendo por ahí, viajando, o conociendo a una loca del coño y teniendo churumbeles que le amarguen la existencia? Este mundo es tremendamente jodido, y nadie es feliz. Tenemos que decidir entre sufrir o aburrirnos, y él ha descubierto que ni sufre ni se aburre con sus juegos, pues me parece cojonudo que lo aproveche y pase por este mísero mundo de la forma más amable que encuentre.


----------



## Mrbcn (16 Feb 2022)

El hermano de un amigo es así, solo juega a la consola y fuma porros, al final mi amigo entró en la misma dinámica cuando le echaron del trabajo, no tiene ni WhatsApp, pero él aún ha buscado trabajo y sale a la calle ybtal. Viven juntos en un piso La madre les paga todos los gastos, el problema será cuando falte la madre. La culpa yo creo que es de la madre, si se hubiese plantado en su día ahora no estarían así, pero después de más de 10 años a ver quien reconduce esa conducta...


----------



## SolyCalma (16 Feb 2022)

A lo mejor es que lo del padre le dejó tocado, no ya su muerte si no que estaba enfermo tb con Alzheimer, buscaba la salida en el deporte y se le jodió, buscó la salida en el vicio digital y ahi ya a lo mejor se perdió y esta mal de haber dejado de estudiar y estar perdido.

Los videojuegos son geniales pero como todo puede ser una droga mala y usandola para evadirse de la realidad como no la controles estás todo el dia " en los mundos virtuales" para no afrontar el mundo real.

Diria que casos como el de Antonio hay muchisimos por todo el mundo, es clave cuanto antes salir de tu casa y tb muy importante buscarte buenas mujeres que den equilibrio a tu vida, y no su madre que desgraciadamente la mayoría de madres no tienen la capacidad de ayudar o de educar en estos casos.


----------



## Noyo (16 Feb 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> ¿Y si es feliz así? Qué coño le importa el mundo lo que haga o deje de hacer. Lo importante es que su vida transcurra tal y como él ha decidido. ¿Va a estar mejor saliendo por ahí, viajando, o conociendo a una loca del coño y teniendo churumbeles que le amarguen la existencia? Este mundo es tremendamente jodido, y nadie es feliz. Tenemos que decidir entre sufrir o aburrirnos, y él ha descubierto que ni sufre ni se aburre con sus juegos, pues me parece cojonudo que lo aproveche y pase por este mísero mundo de la forma más amable que encuentre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 946343



El problema no es ese el problema es que están viviendo dos personas con una pensión de 500€. 

Que va a Hacer el hijo cuando se acabe la pension?


----------



## Austerlitz (16 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me da que la madre tampoco tiene muchas luces. Se ve que le chaval tiene problemas y esta debería haber buscado soluciones mucho antes.



Con un marido alzheimer agresivo y un hijo hikikomori bastante tiene la mujer con no haber acabado loca perdida.
Me da mucha pena ELLA y el desamparo total en que se ve, no hay derecho a que la gente pase eso y nadie se ocupe en diagnosticar al chaval e intentar poner un remedio.
Para chochocharlas no falta el presupuesto.


----------



## FOYETE (16 Feb 2022)

Pues yo sólo veo una familia normal y el objetivo de familia que le gusta al Gobierno.

Padre de familia remero muerto justo al finalizar su bida útil a causa de una enfermedad neurodegenerativa. 
Madre depresiva enganchada a las pastillitas.
Y inútil borrego nuncafollista y totalmente inofensivo.


----------



## Ungaunga (16 Feb 2022)

Esta clase de cabrones son los que me machacaron la última vez que jugué online hace ya unos años. No había puta manera.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (16 Feb 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> ¿Y si es feliz así? Qué coño le importa el mundo lo que haga o deje de hacer. Lo importante es que su vida transcurra tal y como él ha decidido. ¿Va a estar mejor saliendo por ahí, viajando, o conociendo a una loca del coño y teniendo churumbeles que le amarguen la existencia? Este mundo es tremendamente jodido, y nadie es feliz. Tenemos que decidir entre sufrir o aburrirnos, y él ha descubierto que ni sufre ni se aburre con sus juegos, pues me parece cojonudo que lo aproveche y pase por este mísero mundo de la forma más amable que encuentre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 946343



Coño al menos debería pensar en ganar algo de dinero para su sustento.

Una vez cumplida esta premisa que haga lo que le salga de los huevos. Su madre no creo que viva para siempre y con su magra pensión comida por la inflación tendría que ir pensando en algo.

Vamos,digo yo, pero puedes llamarme loco si quieres.


----------



## Sinclair (16 Feb 2022)

El dia que se muera su madre se le quitara la tonteria (o quizas consiga sobrevivir sin dar un palo al agua toda su vida a costa de los remeros)


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (16 Feb 2022)

Decenas de personajes como el malagueño ese, hay en este Foro, adictos a las Campurrianas, además de los videojuegos, claro.


----------



## keler (16 Feb 2022)

Un saludo a éste forero. Que seguro tiene una cuenta con más de diez mil mensajes. No te desanimes y vacúñate lo antes posible que es lo que más le preocupa a la loca de tu madre


----------



## El Fenomeno (16 Feb 2022)

Reiros si quereis pero este no es un nini comedoritos seguidor de youtubers, en realidad esta enfermo. Sacar matriculas a honor ( con lo que tendria que matarse a estudiar) y encerrarse echando un candado solo muestra una personalidad obsesiva con las cosas. Es que es evidente.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2022)

_lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"._


----------



## rsaca (16 Feb 2022)

Seguramente en otra época acabaría en un monasterio.


----------



## rafabogado (16 Feb 2022)

Es posible que sea @xicomaIo , que se pasa las 24 horas en internet buscando las mismas noticias.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Feb 2022)

Bueno, el "chaval" claramente se evade de la realidad. Y no me extraña: si las cosas te van mal y ves día a día cómo tu padre se muere y pierde el juicio... no debe ser fácil para nadie. Tendría que ir a un psicólogo.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (16 Feb 2022)

Nuevo líder de UNIDAS PUDIMOS


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> ¿Y si es feliz así? Qué coño le importa el mundo lo que haga o deje de hacer. Lo importante es que su vida transcurra tal y como él ha decidido. ¿Va a estar mejor saliendo por ahí, viajando, o conociendo a una loca del coño y teniendo churumbeles que le amarguen la existencia? Este mundo es tremendamente jodido, y nadie es feliz. Tenemos que decidir entre sufrir o aburrirnos, y él ha descubierto que ni sufre ni se aburre con sus juegos, pues me parece cojonudo que lo aproveche y pase por este mísero mundo de la forma más amable que encuentre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 946343



Perfecto a mi plim, pero que se lo pague el no? Porque está pidiendo una paga descaradamente y yo no quiero subvencionarle la vagueria a otra persona mas


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Seguramente en otra época acabaría en un monasterio.



Pues también depende, en la Edad Media no aceptaban a cualquiera en un monasterio y en el S.XIX estaría en una institución psiquiátrica probando un tratamiento a base de descargas eléctricas para intentar curarse. 

Otra cosa diferente es que lo mantuviesen oculto sus familiares por pura verguenza, algo que se hacía con los retrasados mentales y gente con deformidades.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

No descartemos que sea un montaje de la madre para cobrar paguita. El chaval de 31 años esta cuerdo.


----------



## pegasusvlc (16 Feb 2022)

Ignatius Reilly???


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Feb 2022)

El PPSOE le ha robado el futuro a la juventud, el futuro es tan negro que los jóvenes han perdido la motivación por luchar, un hombre motivado es capaz de lo imposible, un hombre desmotivado es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

El estado hombreoccidentalfóbico es el culpable y los colaboradores deben ser castigados.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Pues también depende, en la Edad Media no aceptaban a cualquiera en un monasterio y en el S.XIX estaría en una institución psiquiátrica probando un tratamiento a base de descargas eléctricas para intentar curarse.
> 
> *Otra cosa diferente es que lo mantuviesen oculto sus familiares por pura verguenza, algo que se hacía con los retrasados mentales y gente con deformidades.*


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


>



No era nada extraño incluso en épocas recientes, sobre todo en aldeas y comunidades pequeñas.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Mientras en Japón...
> 
> *Arrestan a familia por mantener esposado y confinado a hijo hikikomori*
> 
> ...



Mira,como en los asilos del estado.


----------



## Cipotecon (16 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> No era nada extraño incluso en épocas recientes, sobre todo en aldeas y comunidades pequeñas.



Y que hacían?


----------



## baifo (16 Feb 2022)

Mamá quiere una paga para su pequeñuelo.


----------



## SolyCalma (16 Feb 2022)

La triste verdad es que este chico es carne de suicidio.


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Feb 2022)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Bueno, el "chaval" claramente se evade de la realidad. Y no me extraña: si las cosas te van mal y ves día a día cómo tu padre se muere y pierde el juicio... no debe ser fácil para nadie. Tendría que ir a un psicólogo.



A ese tio no le pasa absolutamente nada. Siimplemente ve que el mundo esta podrido hasta la reputisima medula, su vida, su casa, todo es una reputisima mierda y ve que todo va a peor y a peor y a peor, a unos estandares insoportables para absolutamente nadie que tenga un puto minimo de sentido comun... y pasa hasta el puto culo de mezclarse con nadie

Ve que sus posibilidades de ser feliz en la vida son nulas, y repta y se entretiene de la mejor manera que puede, evadiendose de una forma lo menos perjudicial posible

Si a su estilo de vida le añadieras unos ingresos pasivos decentes y actividad deportiva para mazarse y echarse sus aventurillas en solitario por ahi, seria una vida envidiable


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> El problema no es ese el problema es que están viviendo dos personas con una pensión de 500€.
> 
> Que va a Hacer el hijo cuando se acabe la pension?




No es asunto mio. Ni tuyo tampoco. EL tipo es libre. Su vida me la pela.


----------



## Noapp1 (16 Feb 2022)

Presten atención:
*de niño me castigaban con salir*
_*yo era así... No salía casi nunca de casa
... Y llegó la mayoría de edad...

fui a un sicólogo: diagnóstico: *__*"su hijo está bien... Y no le falta inteligencia, la verdad"*_

_*... Y seguía sin salir de casa...

...pero al menos hacia mi carrera universitaria..*_





hoy soy padre de familia, casado, con casa propia, coche, trabajo fijo, 2 hijos.





Conclusión:

La tontería se quita con el tiempo (o no se quita) pero... Es conveniente ver con claridad de que el HIKIKOMORISMO ha venido para quedarse.


Tardoadolescente.



Un drama.


Gonzalo Vázquez: El drama tardolescente


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y que hacían?



Los tenían encerrados en una habitación y les daban de comer. ¿Qué otra cosa iban a hacer? Hay bastante info en la red.

María José, trabajadora de la Asociación Vejeriega para la Integración del Discapacitado, relata la cruda realidad con la que se tienen que enfrentar algunos discapacitados en pueblos como el suyo: «Es lamentable, parece de otro siglo, pero sigue habiendo mucha gente que encierra a sus discapacitados en casa, no quieren que nadie les vea».

«Esto es, consideran la enfermedad física o mental de un ser querido como una vergüenza que debe quedar en casa», explica otra miembro de la asociación. Añaden que esta situación no es exclusiva de Vejer y se produce en otras poblaciones. 

Enfermos escondidos (lavozdigital.es)


----------



## Noyo (16 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No es asunto mio. Ni tuyo tampoco. EL tipo es libre. Su vida me la pela.



No es asunto mío pero es un problema. Y diciendo "el chaval es libre que haga lo que quiera" no lo soluciona


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Reiros si quereis pero este no es un nini comedoritos seguidor de youtubers, en realidad esta enfermo. Sacar matriculas a honor ( con lo que tendria que matarse a estudiar) y encerrarse echando un candado solo muestra una personalidad obsesiva con las cosas. Es que es evidente.



Lo han examinado psiquiatras y han dicho que es un jeta pero cuerdo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Feb 2022)

Conozco un caso cercano, este es un chaval de 21 que no pisa la calle desde hace tres años y lo único que hace es jugar a videojuegos y ver videos sobre videojuegos, también era un chaval de lo más normal pero algo se torció, me temo que es irrecuperable, lo que están pasando sus padres no se lo deseo a nadie.


----------



## Noapp1 (16 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo han examinado psiquiatras y han dicho que es un jeta pero cuerdo.



Corrijo:

Lo han examinado siquiatras que no tendrán ni puñetera idea de nada.


----------



## ignominias (16 Feb 2022)

Mejor que mis impuestos vayan a su pensión que no a la de mohamed.


Cipotecon dijo:


> Perfecto a mi plim, pero que se lo pague el no? Porque está pidiendo una paga descaradamente y yo no quiero subvencionarle la vagueria a otra persona mas


----------



## ray merryman (16 Feb 2022)

Pobre mujer


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Noyo dijo:


> No es asunto mío pero es un problema. Y diciendo "el chaval es libre que haga lo que quiera" no lo soluciona



Bastante tengo con mis problemas para meterme a resolver los supuestos problemas de otros. Además está historia huele a fake desde el principio. La madre quiere paguita y el chaval es un jeta. No hay más.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (16 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo han examinado psiquiatras y han dicho que es un jeta pero *cuerdo*.



Si estuviera cuerdo:

1º- Pensaría en su madre

2º- Pensaría en lo que puede ocurrir cuando su madre falte y no tenga apoyo económico

3º- Pensaría en la puta mierda de vida que lleva en el presente. Una semana o un mes dedicado a videojuegos puede estar bien, 10 años dedicados exclusivamente a eso es una porquería.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Corrijo:
> 
> Lo han examinado siquiatras que no tendrán ni puñetera idea de nada.



Doy por sentado que eres el Dr Carballo, experto en todologia.


----------



## nx- (16 Feb 2022)

Mis respetos.


----------



## Noapp1 (16 Feb 2022)

Que está cuerdo? Si


Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Doy por sentado que eres el Dr Carballo, experto en todologia.



También de por sentado que va directo al ignore.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Si estuviera cuerdo:
> 
> 1º- Pensaría en su madre
> 
> ...



Eso no lo convierte en loco. Puede ser un jeta, un sinvergüenza, un vago,, un egoísta, pero no está loco. 

Yo no lo juzgo. Cada uno se lo monta como mejor puede. Lo tolero y punto.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Feb 2022)

@xicomalo Ayuda a tu madre cabron


----------



## Javiser (16 Feb 2022)

Venga, confesar cabrones ¿Quien de vosotros es?


----------



## Rey patata (16 Feb 2022)

Una depresión de caballo, raro que no se haya colgado. Los que decís que es un jeta.... estar 10 años así es de estar enfermo.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _El verano pasado, cuenta, sí tuvo que salir a la calle, obligado porque "tenía los dedos hinchados y pus, quiso que el podólogo fuera a la casa pero no atendía en ellas", cuenta su madre.
> 
> Salvo salidas excepcionales como esta,* Antonio, que en julio cumplirá 32 años, pasa las horas en su cuarto, en pijama, clavado a la pantalla y sólo sale para ducharse y comer. "Come conmigo cuando no está jugando a la Play y por las mañanas, lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"*.
> 
> ...



Se le ha olvidado mencionar la suscripción premiun a pornhub que también paga la vieja.
Siempre he tenido admiración por esas madres como Dios manda que le hacen la merienda al hijo treinteañero y solteron y que el parásito no se merece.
Que tu madre te prepare la merienda es mil veces mejor que el sexo,dinero o drogas y no hay más que decir


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Una depresión de caballo, raro que no se haya colgado. Los que decís que es un jeta.... estar 10 años así es de estar enfermo.



Con una depresión y con 10 años de encierro haría ya mucho tiempo de dormiría a base de pastillas,no se lavaria y apenas comería. 
Simplemente se ha acostumbrado a dormir de dia y levantarse a comer a entrado en un bucle jodido sin amigos ni pareja nadie le obliga a salir y si puede tener un cuadro depresivo leve cronificado o más bien agorafobia no como se escriba


----------



## Rey patata (17 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Con una depresión y con 10 años de encierro haría ya mucho tiempo de dormiría a base de pastillas,no se lavaria y apenas comería.
> Simplemente se ha acostumbrado a dormir de dia y levantarse a comer a entrado en un bucle jodido sin amigos ni pareja nadie le obliga a salir y si puede tener un cuadro depresivo leve cronificado o más bien agorafobia no como se escriba



Yo creo que simplemente por instinto o por naturaleza, llámalo como quieras, algo saldría aunque fuese a tirar la basura o hacer la compra. Me es imposible imaginarme que una persona sana esté 10 años así. Contando que la historia sea verdad claro...


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Yo creo que simplemente por instinto o por naturaleza, llámalo como quieras, algo saldría aunque fuese a tirar la basura o hacer la compra. Me es imposible imaginarme que una persona sana esté 10 años así. Contando que la historia sea verdad claro...



El futuro está en Japón:

Hasta 20-30 años sin salir pa ná


----------



## pepinox (17 Feb 2022)

Mis dies al chaval.

Ha observado el sistema, y ha decidido pasar del mismo y hacer lo que le salga de los cojones.

Un visionario. Si tiene paypal, yo le hago un donativo para que pueda seguir jugando on-line hasta las 5 a.m. todos los días.


----------



## Rey patata (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> El futuro está en Japón:
> 
> Hasta 20-30 años sin salir pa ná



Para el nwo es lo ideal  pero vamos que esa gente, es gente que necesita ayuda que esta enferma, los humanos por naturaleza somos sociales y tenemos que relacionarnos si o si para estar bien de la cabeza. El que mas o el que menos algo de relaciones sociales tiene.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (17 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Una depresión de caballo, raro que no se haya colgado. Los que decís que es un jeta.... estar 10 años así es de estar enfermo.



Yo creo que si no se ha matado es por los Videojuegos y el internet en general , esta conectado y no se siente solo , en otra época se habría colgado hace mucho.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

De todo esto ya habló el "loco" de unabomber en su manifiesto:







Las indignidades inherentes al desarrollo industrial MODERNO.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Repito:

Japón es el futuro. 

10 años? Mariconadas ..


Allí mínimo se llevan de 20 años pa arriba encerrados cascandosela a dos manos con el hentai 3D


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

*Consecuencia directa (o indirecta... Que más da?) De un... Estado deflaccionario a consecuencia del crack inmobiliario japonés... Y del desarrollo industrial moderno japonés...



... Y de los prejuicios japoneses...



... Y DE LO SALIDOS QUE ESTAN LOS CABRONES...


...Y de qué es una puñetera isla de salidos...*


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Feb 2022)

"Mi hijo está enfermo, tiene agorafobia y necesita medicación y también que le vacunen"

Me parece completamente justificado que el nini le cague en el PEXO y el el nvcleo del alma a la charo hija de PVTA.


----------



## al loro (17 Feb 2022)

La madre buscando la paguita para el hijo...


----------



## ironpipo (17 Feb 2022)

Que se abra un canal en switch de gamer misántropo y que le saque rentabilidad a sus minusvalías, al ibai por ejemplo ese le va de puta madre haciendo el subnormal.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Mis dies al chaval.
> 
> Ha observado el sistema, y ha decidido pasar del mismo y hacer lo que le salga de los cojones.
> 
> Un visionario. Si tiene paypal, yo le hago un donativo para que pueda seguir jugando on-line hasta las 5 a.m. todos los días.



hace menos daño que un votonto remero


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> hace menos daño que un votonto remero



Menos?

Lo dudo.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

+1


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Menos?
> 
> Lo dudo.



el que dudas ?  
espera

me refiero a la sociedad
que hace menos daño a la sociedad que un votonto remero
no al sistema.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Menos?
> 
> Lo dudo.



No subvenciona menas. De hecho, ojalá le den paguita a este joven español.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> No subvenciona menas. De hecho, ojalá le den paguita a este joven español.



Pero consiente el desarrollo de las tesis progres globales con su pasotismo.

Que más dará si no subvenciona menas si el NWO lo que quiere es que estés muerto en vida como el subnormal del artículo???


El hikikomori no es un futuro votonto de vox... Es un futuro progre.


----------



## DarkNight (17 Feb 2022)

Lo siniestro es que tanto la madre como la prensa quiere pincharle Pfizer. Debe ser para que vaya del cuarto a la tumba.

Si no es Eutanasia a un enfermo, SE LE PARECE.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Pero consiente el desarrollo de las tesis progres globales con su pasotismo.
> 
> Que más dará si no subvenciona menas si el NWO lo que quiere es que estés muerto en vida como el subnormal del artículo???
> 
> ...



si remas financias el NWO 
si votas eres subnormal profundo.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si remas financias el NWO
> si votas eres subnormal profundo.



La única alternativa es estar muerto en vida como el hikikomori... 


Por lo tanto: no hay alternativa al nwo.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Sólo falta que alguno me diga que la alternativa al nwo es vox...


El que lo diga va directo a mi ignore. Sin medias tintas.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> La única alternativa es estar muerto en vida como el hikikomori...
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto: no hay alternativa al nwo.



la alternativa es asaltar el parlamento con rifles de asalto que no tenemos 
y no dejar cabeza sobre cuerpo. 
y a partir de ahi tomar el poder, y a quien se oponga matarlo sin compasion ni miramiento.

ESA ES LA ALTERNATIVA.

pero los huevos y el entrenamiento + material ni esta ni se le espera.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la alternativa es asaltar el parlamento con rifles de asalto que no tenemos
> y no dejar cabeza sobre cuerpo.
> y a partir de ahi tomar el poder, y a quien se oponga matarlo sin compasion ni miramiento.
> 
> ...



Vaya usted primero con esos cojones tan gordos que tiene... Y ya si eso después vamos los demás...


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Vaya usted primero con esos cojones tan gordos que tiene... Y ya si eso después vamos los demás...



ya te he dicho los huevos + lo otro no estan.
asi que efectivamente como ustec dice

NO HAY ALTERNATIVA POR COBARDES.

despues de tomar el poder tendrias que militarizar a toda la poblacion a la fuerza. ( preferiblemente despues de internar a todos los invasores en campos a la espera de expulsion )

Es decir entrar como un elefante en una cacharreria.

el porcentaje de fracaso en el plan es del 99% y aun si triunfase tendriamos problemas mas gordos.

Este pais no hay nada que lo salve.
por lo que remar y pagar impuestos es ridiculo.


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Mient


Furymundo dijo:


> ya te he dicho los huevos + lo otro no estan.
> asi que efectivamente como ustec dice
> 
> NO HAY ALTERNATIVA POR COBARDES.



Cobarde será usted, al ignore por anormal


----------



## Jordanpt (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Pero consiente el desarrollo de las tesis progres globales con su pasotismo.
> 
> Que más dará si no subvenciona menas si el NWO lo que quiere es que estés muerto en vida como el subnormal del artículo???
> 
> ...



El hikikomori directamente no tiene futuro y si tiene que votar pues votará a Vox probablemente, pero se morirá sin descendencia.


----------



## Pura Sangre (17 Feb 2022)

Voy a repetir lo que he dicho en otro hilo con la misma noticia, me parece increíble que insultéis al chico mientras os de lastima la madre cuando es ella la que está parasitando, desde hace años, el sistema público.

Lo que él haga con su vida nos afecta cero. Lo que ella quiere es vivir la vida a costa nuestra y con el hijo fuera del piso para así ser "libre".

Tal vez si no fueseis tan manginas, o si pagaseis impuestos, seríais capaces de entender donde está el problema realmente y quienes son los verdaderos parasitos.


----------



## eL PERRO (17 Feb 2022)

Noapp1 dijo:


> Presten atención:
> *de niño me castigaban con salir*
> _*yo era así... No salía casi nunca de casa
> ... Y llegó la mayoría de edad...
> ...



¿Que tiene de tardoadolescente querer pasar tiempo en su casa?

El drama tardoadolescente es del de cuarentones de mierda descerebrados que asesinan a sus padres jubilados porque a ellos nadie les deja un viernes sin botellon


----------



## Kartoffeln (17 Feb 2022)

Es un hombre y por lo tanto sus problemas no interesan a nadie.


----------



## timpas (17 Feb 2022)

Jordanpt dijo:


> El hikikomori directamente no tiene futuro y si tiene que votar pues votará a Vox probablemente, pero se morirá sin descendencia.



a vox porque lo diga usted...


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

A ver ! 

el único problema es que no le pagan por su actividad ? 

¿ qué coño hace una cajera de supermercado o cualquier otra profesión ?


----------



## Mink (17 Feb 2022)

Que le ofrece la sociedad a ese tio? Nada, marrones, putadas, desprecios y esclavitud.
Su problema es que se ha dado cuenta de que no pinta nada en el mundo real


----------



## Bye Felicia (17 Feb 2022)

Xicomalo era de Málaga... ¿no?


----------



## medion_no (17 Feb 2022)

Ese hombre es forero fijo.


----------



## Prophet (17 Feb 2022)

A ver la verdad que me da pena el chaval pero ni agorafobia ni hostias. Si su vida iba más o menos encaminada y se ha descarriado de esa manera le ha tenido que pasar algo traumático.

Lo de su padre no creo que haya influido, me da a mí que o ha sido tema traición de uno de sus mejores amigos o tema shortina. Eso unido a que habrá tenido una madre sobreprotectora y hasta muy mayor no se habrá enfrentado a ningún fracaso han tirado su vida por la borda.

También creo que será introvertido (no confundir con timidez) y claro si tienes poca tolerancia a la frustración y de repente se te tuercen los planes y las cosas no eran tan bonitas cómo te las pintaba mamá o la tv pues te queda sublimar tu poca autoestima en los vidriojuegos y el internete.

Pero que vamos si no fueran los videojuegos sería el Sálvame o el reality show de turno. Qué casualidad que nunca hay adictos a los reality shows eso si es estar sano mentalmente.

La solución si fuera mi hijo es hacerle una colecta, pagarle una scort de lujo y meterla en la casa y decirle que no cobra hasta que a mi niño se le queden los huevos vacíos.

Taluec.


----------



## imaginARIO (17 Feb 2022)

Ojalá se le funda la play.
País de vagos y paguiteros.

Al menos no se vacuna.


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (17 Feb 2022)

Ese tipo debe tener una depresion galopante la verdad... pobre


----------



## César92 (17 Feb 2022)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Reiros si quereis pero este no es un nini comedoritos seguidor de youtubers, en realidad esta enfermo. Sacar matriculas a honor ( con lo que tendria que matarse a estudiar) y encerrarse echando un candado solo muestra una personalidad obsesiva con las cosas. Es que es evidente.



¿Lo del candado no será para hacerse una paja y que no le pille su madre? Ajajajaj


----------



## César92 (17 Feb 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> Ojalá se le funda la play.
> País de vagos y paguiteros.
> 
> Al menos no se vacuna.
> ...



Jajajajajaj lo tiene todo, gel, popper, tabaco y un café ajajajaj


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

Es un dios entre hombres


----------



## César92 (17 Feb 2022)

Mink dijo:


> Que le ofrece la sociedad a ese tio? Nada, marrones, putadas, desprecios y esclavitud.
> Su problema es que se ha dado cuenta de que no pinta nada en el mundo real



Tiene pinta de ser un tío que está harto de todo, incluyendo a su madre.


Ese tío ha reventado por todos lados, se la pela tener o no tener pasta, ni siquiera tiene pinta de hacer planes para cuando falte su madre, así que, puede que se haya llevado demasiadas decepciones en la vida, ya se la suda todo, incluso sus amigos. Porque por lo visto no es un marginado de esos que no tiene amigos, sencillamente pasa de todo.

Si este tío no fuera un viciado, sería un hippie.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

Igual tradea, tiene criptos, ingesos pasivos... está forrao y la madre cree que está jugando a marcianitos todo el día


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> Una depresión de caballo, raro que no se haya colgado. Los que decís que es un jeta.... estar 10 años así es de estar enfermo.



Otro Dr Carballo experto en todologia. Los psiquiatras ha dicho que no está enfermo. La ciencia dice q está cuerdo. Las opiniones de cuñado Paco no cuentan.


----------



## Cipotecon (17 Feb 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> Mejor que mis impuestos vayan a su pensión que no a la de mohamed.



Por mi que no vayan a ninguno


----------



## ANS² (17 Feb 2022)

forero medio


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Feb 2022)

Una madre no se merece eso. 
Estará como una morsa el hijo puta. No se suicidira el hijo puta, haría un favor a su madre


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Feb 2022)

Es lo que tiene dar paguitas.
Los jetas, rojos, panchogitanos y moronegros empiezan a vaguear para conseguirlas.
No hay mejor remedio para estas " 
Taras" que no dar pagas y si además sacrificamos o expulsamos a los "tarados" mucho mejor


----------



## kokod (17 Feb 2022)

Os digo quien esta detrás de este perfil: @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## kokod (17 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si para diagnosticar a alguien de agorafobia, tiene que acudir a consulta, es que algo falla en el sistema sanitario.



Dile a un funcionario que tiene que currar y tiene que diagnosticar algo  , joder que parecéis nuevos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Una madre no se merece eso.
> Estará como una morsa el hijo puta. No se suicidira el hijo puta, haría un favor a su madre



Lo que se merezca la charo o no , no lo sabemos nosotros. El hombre de 31 años no hace mal a nadie. Se ha montado la vida como le sale la polla. La madrecita lo unico que quiere es otra paga. Esta noticia apesta la mires por donde la mires.


----------



## ka&an (17 Feb 2022)

¿Y para qué quiere vacunarse un tio que no sale de su habitación? Jajajaja


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Feb 2022)

Cierto, como he dicho, tengo un primo joven que es un caso parecido.


----------



## nomah (17 Feb 2022)

Lo que me indigna es la cantidad de gente que vive sin dar palo al agua y uno aquí, como un cabron, trabajando y cuidando críos que no tiene ni 20 minutos para ver la tele


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

Para una persona que tiene verdadera pasión por algo y los deficientes normies aquí wue si tiene depresión que si nini que si no sale a la calle a la playa... Lol
Seguro que tiene mas y mejores amistades on line que la panda del barrio paco con la que salir a tomar unas cañas mientras ven la vida padar y hablan de Mbappe o de lo bueno que es Nadal

Seguro que decian lo mismo antaño de los raritos que no salen y solo leen libros, que diriase que les iba a explotar la mollera


----------



## TNTcl (17 Feb 2022)

"Más Platón y menos prozac".



https://www.elcorteingles.es/libros/A24181843-mas-platon-y-menos-prozac-tapa-blanda/











El mito de la caverna de Platón (significado e historia de esta alegoría)


El mito de la caverna de Platón es una metáfora filosófica que ilustra hasta qué punto vivimos en una sociedad donde lo que percibimos es simple ficción.




psicologiaymente.com





*El mito de la caverna de Platón (significado e historia de esta alegoría)*


----------



## Okjito (17 Feb 2022)

Otro forero


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

nomah dijo:


> Lo que me indigna es la cantidad de gente que vive sin dar palo al agua y uno aquí, como un cabron, trabajando y cuidando críos que no tiene ni 20 minutos para ver la tele



¿Estas reconociendo que el prota del hilo se lo ha montado mejor que tu? 

¿quien es el cuerdo y quien es el loco?

Que tu indignacion te sirva para aprender algo.


----------



## Autómata (17 Feb 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> Que se abra un canal en switch de gamer misántropo y que le saque rentabilidad a sus minusvalías, al ibai por ejemplo ese le va de puta madre haciendo el subnormal.



Pues no es ninguna tontería, es un nicho extremo por cubrir, que contase su día a día en plan reality. Pero si no tienes ánimos ni motivación para salir al exterior tampoco la tienes para mostrarte online.


----------



## El Fenomeno (17 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo han examinado psiquiatras y han dicho que es un jeta pero cuerdo.



¿ Un jeta sacando matriculas de honor en la Universidad? Me cuesta creerlo. El que es vago es vago de toda la vida, la inmensa mayoria de estos no terminan la ESO y luego se dedican a hacer chanchullos o a putear a los padres. En este caso no da el perfil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Ese tipo debe tener una depresion galopante la verdad... pobre



depresión deben tener todas aquellas personas que tienen trabajos mecánicos y rutinarios y que la sociedad acepta como algo normal.

Este tipo tiene el enorme privilegio de poder evitar quemar su vida como un autómata . Eso es lo que les jode a los autómatas.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (17 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La que necesita medicacion es esa puta loca del coño



El espejo ha reflejado su imagen ! 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (17 Feb 2022)

@eL PERRO


----------



## HARLEY66 (17 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> 560 euros menos 90 de luz 470 euros ¿Dos personas? Ni comiendo un sandwinch bimbo con dos rodajas de chorizo hHcendao llegas a fin de mes



Y como compra los juegos, los mandis? Quien paga la wifi?
No se, Rick…


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 Feb 2022)

Gilipolleces. Se corta el flujo. 

Yo no tengo consolas, ni juegos, solo juego con el PC o con el móvil y a juegos gratuitos.

¿Quién paga los juegos y compra la consola? ¿no tienen para comer y tienen para juegos? Seguro que tiene la última play y todos los juegos que le da la gana. ¿Quién paga el internet? 

Y plato de comida todos los días.

Porque este tío puede hacer eso porque alguien lo mantiene ¿si no de qué? Si no doblas el lomo no comes, no juegas, no tienes luz, ni internet. Hay que cortar el flujo y se soluciona por las buenas o por las malas, pero se soluciona


----------



## gordofóbico (17 Feb 2022)

Está disfrutando del metarverso, todo un visionario


----------



## etsai (17 Feb 2022)

Deberíamos hacer una colecta para mandarle una puta a la habitación.

Burbuja, haz tu magia.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para una persona que tiene verdadera pasión por algo y los deficientes normies aquí wue si tiene depresión que si nini que si no sale a la calle a la playa... Lol
> Seguro que tiene mas y mejores amistades on line que la panda del barrio paco con la que salir a tomar unas cañas mientras ven la vida padar y hablan de Mbappe o de lo bueno que es Nadal
> 
> Seguro que decian lo mismo antaño de los raritos que no salen y solo leen libros, que diriase que les iba a explotar la mollera



A ver una cosa es que te guste jugar todo el dia a los videojuegos y otra que no pises la calle en 1 año,que te de ansiedad brutal pensar en salir de tu cueva, y que viviendo con tu madre, esta esté triste y preocupada por tu salud hasta el punto de llamar al hospital y a los medios.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> 560 euros menos 90 de luz 470 euros ¿Dos personas? Ni comiendo un sandwinch bimbo con dos rodajas de chorizo hHcendao llegas a fin de mes



Yo doy fe de que pueden comer perfectamente 2 personas al mes con 470 euros, incluso con menos, ahora bien el proboema es que hay mas gastos si solo fuese la comida y comiendo en casa...


----------



## etsai (17 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Igual tradea, tiene criptos, ingesos pasivos... está forrao y la madre cree que está jugando a marcianitos todo el día



A lo mejor se está sacando una oposición de registrador de la propiedad y cualquier día le sorprende a su madre con un puestazo de por vida.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (17 Feb 2022)

Podría ser Japón, pero no. Era forero.


----------



## Kabraloka (17 Feb 2022)

conozco a dos que son así

no tienen remedio, por más que se les intenta ayudar no hay manera, se encierran en si mismos y no quieren salir de su mundo

Cuando sus padres falten... pues hasta que se les acabe el dinero, y luego... calle o suicidio

una pena


----------



## notorius.burbujo (17 Feb 2022)

Que nick tiene ?


----------



## Gotthard (17 Feb 2022)

¿Solo 10 años sin salir? 

Aqui tenemos gente qué duplica esa marca y no hacen tanta alharaca.


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _El verano pasado, cuenta, sí tuvo que salir a la calle, obligado porque "tenía los dedos hinchados y pus, quiso que el podólogo fuera a la casa pero no atendía en ellas", cuenta su madre.
> 
> Salvo salidas excepcionales como esta,* Antonio, que en julio cumplirá 32 años, pasa las horas en su cuarto, en pijama, clavado a la pantalla y sólo sale para ducharse y comer. "Come conmigo cuando no está jugando a la Play y por las mañanas, lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"*.
> 
> ...



Para la próxima vez por LA FUENTE...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Feb 2022)

@eL PERRO ?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _"*Yo lo que pido es que vayan a casa y le diagnostiquen. Los médicos tienen que acudir a casa. Mi hijo está enfermo, tiene agorafobia y necesita medicación y también que le vacunen*", remarca._



Doctor Feministo al habla. Le acabo de hacer una teleoscultación y ya tengo la medicación que su hijo necesita. Es sencilla y puede usted administrársela sola.

Su hijo necesita dos hostias, mano abierta y de vuelta y vuelta cada dos horas. Entre usted, dele las hostias sin decir nada, y a las dos horas repita el procedimiento. Para que las ondas eléctromagnéticas no interfieran con el tratamiento deberá quitarle internet y el telefonito, mejor si le revienta el PC y el telefonito delante de él. Si hace alguna objeción, duplique el tratamiento de hostias.

Tras una semana puede reducir el tratamiento a dos hostias con las comidas y una hostia por la mañana antes del desayuno.

Cuando pase un mes lleve a su hijo a cualquier explotación ganadera o campo de cultivo y dígale que podrá volver a casa presentando 10k euros con sus correspondiente documentación para que se vea con claridad que ha obtenido el dinero con su trabajo.

En menos de 5 años estará como nuevo, aunque recomiendo nunca bajar la dosis a menos de dos hostias diarias como medida recordatoria.


----------



## asakopako (17 Feb 2022)

Yo me he tirado sin salir de mi casa 4 meses en alguna ocasión. En un ejercicio gané 200.000 bolos limpios porque además los "reinvertí" en gastos de empresa y la agencia trabucaria todavía está mirando por donde le ha venido la hostia. Porque además he aprovechado mi cercanía con Portugal para recibir allí casi todos los bienes de consumo que tengo, desgravándome el IVA correspondiente.

Y eso que no cuento la cabronada más gorda que le he hecho al estado, que es 100% legal, pero me da nosequé contarlo por la gente que rema y tal, que bastante tienen con lo suyo.


----------



## 《Judas》 (17 Feb 2022)

Viendo series NWO y juebando a vidrio juenjos? 
Escalofriante


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Feb 2022)

Que forero es?


----------



## gromenauer (17 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> 560 euros menos 90 de luz 470 euros ¿Dos personas? Ni comiendo un sandwinch bimbo con dos rodajas de chorizo hHcendao llegas a fin de mes



Restale 40-50€ de la conexion a Interné. No creo que el hijo vaya a yutú y pornjub con la conexión del móvil. Si esta hasta las tantas con la play, seguramente juega online. Añade otros 5-10€ mensuales, pues para jugar en red en la play, pagas subscripción aparte.

Quizas algun vecino altruista, que conoce la situación, les comparte conexión o se la ofrece a un modico precio.

Y aunque el hijo tenga conexion gratix, ¿No ha probado la madre de dejar al hijo sin Interné de alguna manera? Para ver que pasa. A lo mejor al hijo se le quita parte de la tonteria y aprovecha el tiempo para cosas mas gratificantes y productivas.

No sé, parte del caso puede ser real, pero me da que han metido mucho invent sensacionalista en el artículo.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Feb 2022)

Autistvs Parasitvs de manual barrancolanzable, que la madre lo empuje al foso de los gorilas !!!.    

*"Huir cuando es menester, con honra se puede hacer"*

PD- Un padre o madre cuando se da por vencido, debe de vender el piso y desaparecer.


----------



## Ederto (17 Feb 2022)

qué triste tiene que ser tirar así a la basura los mejores años de tu vida.


----------



## tixel (17 Feb 2022)

Pobre mujer. Lo que aguanta una madre.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Feb 2022)

gromenauer dijo:


> Y aunque el hijo tenga conexion gratix, ¿No ha probado la madre de dejar al hijo sin Interné de alguna manera? Para ver que pasa. A lo mejor al hijo se le quita parte de la tonteria y aprovecha el tiempo para cosas mas gratificantes y productivas.



Teniendo el precedente inmediato del quinceañero que ejecutó a la familia al completo, mejor no arriesgarse


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pobre mujer. Lo que aguanta una madre.




Sería interesante poder ver cuantas mujeres serían madres si pudieran ver el futuro antes de tener al retoño.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Teniendo el precedente inmediato del quinceañero que ejecutó a la familia al completo, mejor no arriesgarse




Como dije antes, lo que tendría que hacer la madre es largarse lejos del hijo, y que se arregle.


----------



## .Kaikus (17 Feb 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Articulo completamente falso



El articulo sera falso, pero describe al especimen perfectamente, al menos se a documentado.


----------



## Roquete (17 Feb 2022)

Yo empezaría a meterle antidepresivos en la comida. Si funciona, él solito querrá salir al mundo.


----------



## baneaito (17 Feb 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y que hacían?



en según qué sitios, hasta los encadenaban a un arbol durante el dia y a la cama durante la noche.


----------



## cacho_perro (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _El verano pasado, cuenta, sí tuvo que salir a la calle, obligado porque "tenía los dedos hinchados y pus, quiso que el podólogo fuera a la casa pero no atendía en ellas", cuenta su madre.
> 
> Salvo salidas excepcionales como esta,* Antonio, que en julio cumplirá 32 años, pasa las horas en su cuarto, en pijama, clavado a la pantalla y sólo sale para ducharse y comer. "Come conmigo cuando no está jugando a la Play y por las mañanas, lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"*.
> 
> ...



Y LO DE QUE SE GANA LA VIDA PAGANDO LA FIBRA COMO BURBUVOXITO GANACÉNTIMOS DE FORTUNA SE LO HAN CALLADO POR SI ACASO.... QUE COMO RASQUEN ENCIMA LO EMPAPELAN POR NAZI, RACISTA Y MISÓGINO


----------



## Faldo (17 Feb 2022)

Normal

En la vida real aunque tengas un trabajo, eres un don nadie. El MMO con mucho vicio, eres el puto amo, administrador de un clan, mandas diriges y si eres lo suficientemente bueno pues todos quieren ir en tu equipo y tienes una reputación.


----------



## Padre_Karras (17 Feb 2022)

Si no fuera porque tiene miedo a pillar el covid, pensaría que es un forero de pro.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Feb 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Normal
> 
> En la vida real aunque tengas un trabajo, eres un don nadie. El MMO con mucho vicio, eres el puto amo, administrador de un clan, mandas diriges y si eres lo suficientemente bueno pues todos quieren ir en tu equipo y tienes una reputación.



Mira el xoquitas.

De que todos le pegaran en la calle a macho alfa en internec.


----------



## pxus (17 Feb 2022)

A una trinchera lo mandaba yo para que espabilara al parásito este


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

los videojuegos , el foro .......todo afecta.
pero es que lo que hay fuera es una autentica mierda.
asi que es normal.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Fíjense si la mentalidad de los españoles / europeos de origen cristiano es la de ser esclavos durante su tiempo de vida, que no conciben otra opción que no sea estar dando vueltas en una noria como un burro, siguiendo la zanahoria.

No en vano Nietzsche dijo que somos una civilización de esclavos.

De los ocho mil millones de habitantes del planeta actuales, sin contar generaciones pasadas, la inmensa mayoría se rasca las bolas a dos manos . 
Por eso, en esos países , no hay coronavirus. porque saben que sus habitantes no se van a pasar la vida generando impuestos ,para pagar las deudas multimillonarias contraídas con dinero Fiat fiduciario.

Este tipo tiene mucha actividad, lo que pasa es que es a través de las pantallas.

Ni siquiera tiene una vida contemplativa como los filósofos o los monjes y tanta gente que decide vivir su vida a su manera.

Sólo necesitamos comer, y mucho menos de lo que comemos. 

Acaparar, acumular, ahorrar, sólo consigue hacer un botín para aquellos que bailarán sobre nuestra tumba.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (17 Feb 2022)

@iases eres tú?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Una pregunta ¿tu has hecho la mili?

Yo si. Y tengo buenos recuerdos. Pero te aseguro que en el mejor de los casos es perder el tiempo, y un paso mas alla es aprender a drogarte.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Deberíamos hacer una colecta para mandarle una puta a la habitación.
> 
> Burbuja, haz tu magia.



Me habeis pillao. Soy el prota del hilo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (17 Feb 2022)

Ok. Gracias por la aclaracion.

Buen trolleo posterior. 

Puedes pedirle trabajo a calvopez hijoputa.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Feb 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> @iases eres tú?



Yo apuesto, más bien, por alguien como* MisterGuay.*


----------



## Lubinillo (17 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Lo de Michael j fox es párkinson, no alzhéimer.
> 
> Un alzhéimer a los 45, debe ser raro de cojones



El caso de Michael J. Fox tiene traca. Hizo una penicula allá por los 90 en la que muchos de los que trabajaron en ella cayeron enfermos de distintas dolencias y al poco tiempo. Creo recordar que la rodaron en una especie de granero y achacaban que habían tratado la madera con algo toxico.


----------



## Fabs (17 Feb 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Por favor esto es insoportable
> Que vaya alguien y lo vacune
> Pordióssssss



Y que lo mediquen también, esto no puede ser, ni siquiera le dan pastillas.


----------



## supercuernos (17 Feb 2022)

En cuanto empezo a darse ostias en una sociedad adulta (unos suspensos universitarios) ( No gustar a las mujeres) , se refugió en los macarrones de mamá y los videojuegos.

A mi con 16 años me hacian unas mamadas de infarto en el instituto, niñatas como Leonor. Por eso jamás me enganché a la play, y los suspensos los llevaba de puta madre.


----------



## etsai (17 Feb 2022)

¿Podríais explicarme la diferencia entre nuestro protagonista hikikomori y cualquier opositor que no saca su plaza jamás?

Gracias.


----------



## butricio (17 Feb 2022)

Una foto por dios

Aunque será un invent periodistico en su labor de crear patrones socialmente aceptados


----------



## Kapitoh (17 Feb 2022)

No se nota la intencion del autor de que la gente piense: Encerrado en habitacion = no vacunado = enfermo mental
Para nada.


----------



## andresitozgz (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> _El verano pasado, cuenta, sí tuvo que salir a la calle, obligado porque "tenía los dedos hinchados y pus, quiso que el podólogo fuera a la casa pero no atendía en ellas", cuenta su madre.
> 
> Salvo salidas excepcionales como esta,* Antonio, que en julio cumplirá 32 años, pasa las horas en su cuarto, en pijama, clavado a la pantalla y sólo sale para ducharse y comer. "Come conmigo cuando no está jugando a la Play y por las mañanas, lo mismo se levanta a las 10 de la mañana que a las 3 de la tarde, según le haya ido el juego"*.
> 
> ...



Un cliente de Facebook y su metaverso...


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (17 Feb 2022)

En su momento debieron ponerse serios con el para que estudiarse y/o trabajase o si no maletas en la puerta,sin ceder a chantajes emocionales


----------



## Soy forero (17 Feb 2022)

Cuando muera su madre va a tener que salir a la calle pero ya para siempre


----------



## Linsecte2000 (17 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> qué triste tiene que ser tirar así a la basura los mejores años de tu vida.



Para lo que hay ahí fuera tampoco se pierde mvcho. Algunos os creéis que todas las personas tienen que llevar una determinada vida porque sí, y si no la llevas es que estás desperdiciando la vida.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Para lo que hay ahí fuera tampoco se pierde mvcho. Algunos os creéis que todas las personas tienen que llevar una determinada vida porque sí, y si no la llevas es que estás desperdiciando la vida.



asi es. 
es como en el cole a alguien le compraban algo y lo traia
y luego toda la clase lo queria tener


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Feb 2022)

Yo me siento bastante identificado con el caso del tio ese. De hecho, si no me hubiese quedado solo al fallecer mi madre, posiblemente ya no saldria de casa para nada.

En el fondo es algo mucho mas comun de lo que se pueda pensar, el desencadenante puede sucederle a cualquiera, el fracaso en los estudios, el no encontrar trabajo, o empalmar trabajos precarios en el mejor de los casos, o directamente quedarse en el paro y ser incapaz de volver a reinsertarse en el mercado laboral. Pero tambien se puede dar por un desengaño sentimental, o cualquier otra razon que te lleva a perder la ilusion por la vida, o que te lleva a la conclusion de tu vida esta condenada al fracaso.

Entonces te vas aislando, enclaustrando, y llega un punto en que resulta ya muy dificil poder dar marcha atras o reconducir la situacion, porque es que ademas el tiempo juega en tu contra. Cuando te das cuenta, ya no eres un chaval con toda la vida por delante, sino una persona madura que se siente incapaz de afrontar su situacion de otro modo que no sea evadiendose de todo lo que le hace sentir como un completo fracasado.

Las consecuencias a nivel mental son el desarrollo de fobia social, agorafobia, depresion, o cualquier clase de trastorno mental asociado. Y claro, hasta el propio sistema tambien es incapaz de afrontar el problema.

Es triste decirlo asi pero la unica razon por la que yo todavia salgo a la calle, es porque basicamente no me queda mas remedio que hacerlo, pero por otro lado, quizas eso mismo sea lo unico que hace que todavia no me haya vuelto loco del todo. Porque llega un momento en que tu casa deja de ser tu santuario, y pasa tambien a convertirse en tu propia prision permanente revisable, (aprovechando el termino de moda).

Aquellos que tambien esten en esa misma situacion, o similar, que seguro que los habra en un foro como este, o que esten a un paso de convertirse en nuevos "hikikomoris" por las razones que sean, lo entenderan seguramente tan bien como lo pueda entender yo.

Cuando sientes esa enorme sensacion de frustracion al tener que asumir que aunque salgas a la calle a que te de un poco el aire, estaras condenado de todos modos a seguir siendo un perfecto don nadie:


----------



## Ederto (17 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Para lo que hay ahí fuera tampoco se pierde mvcho. Algunos os creéis que todas las personas tienen que llevar una determinada vida porque sí, y si no la llevas es que estás desperdiciando la vida.



Es que la está desperdiciando.


----------



## avioneti (17 Feb 2022)

Corta el wifi, ya veras como sale, xddd.

Cuando llegas a este punto ya de 10 años seguidos ahi ya no hay retorno salvo que conozca algo que lo invite a salir, llamase follar.

Para que meten en el articulo la vacuna? corre riesgos encerrado en caso por si entra el covid por rendija del ordenador? xddd


----------



## Linsecte2000 (17 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Es que la está desperdiciando.



Como millones de personas "normales" de otro modo. Y qué hay de nuestros antepasados? 

Cuales son esas experiencias vitales que ha desperdiciado? Ah... Tener novia, follar, viajecitos, fiestecitas, "años locos de juventud", trabajar? La vida de un puto clon. Has pensado que haya gente que todo eso le resulte una farsa? Normal que se encierren en su cuarto: es la única alternativa.


----------



## Offtopicalio (18 Feb 2022)

He leído algunos comentarios devastadores en este hilo tan interesante y me pregunto si aquellos que se encuentran deprimidos y sin expectativas algunas pueden encontrar un poco de luz en los clubes de amigos/hobbies o de deportes tranquilos. Creo que hay muchos clubes de gente desde que se inició la crisis que se reúne para hacer senderismo, ciclismo, etc. con gente a la que lo único que le une es el interés en hacer algo en su tiempo de ocio. Supongo que algunos son personas en situaciones de soledad que están dando una segunda oportunidad a la vida.


----------



## Offtopicalio (18 Feb 2022)

Un muy buen amigo mío de la infancia se pasó la juventud con nosotros jugando en el campo y haciendo todo tipo de travesuras sanas de la época. Cuando llegó la adolescencia se encerró en su casa a jugar online a un juego de rol y no lo volvimos a ver en años. Cuando llegó a los veintitantos volvió a salir y vendió su cuenta por miles de euros a un árabe adicto al videojuego ese. Fue gracias a apuntarse al gimnasio que volvió a coger autoestima y a hacer amigos nuevos y tener una vida social normal. Se ha ido apuntando a diferentes clubs de deportes y tiene un nutrido grupo de amigos que le valoran por ser la maravillosa persona que era cuando nos conocimos en la infancia.


----------



## PASEANTE (18 Feb 2022)

Esto siempre ya ocurrido... Un chalado cualquiera, espero que se recupere y pueda mejorar su mente y su vida

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Offtopicalio (18 Feb 2022)

Bueno, será difícil encontrar a alguien que sea exactamente igual que tú. Yo creo que la amistad consiste a veces en escuchar, reservar tu opinión y saber que aunque hay diferencias, no son irreconciliables. Puedes evitar sacar un tema político o guardar un poco tu opinión cuando son otros los que lo sacan, igual que ellos harán contigo en otros casos. En la vida hay que ser diplomático. Al final lo importante es tener a alguien con el que charlar de lo mundano mientras haces una ruta por la montaña, alguien que te anime y te saque de casa. Al final vote a Podemos o a VOX tendrá que pagar impuestos y sufrir problemas similares al español de a pie. Más que hablar de lo mal que lo hace el PSOE o el PP, es mejor unir fuerzas y decir que ni un partido ni otro pueden salvar España.


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pobre mujer. Lo que aguanta una madre.



O pudo ser la causante del problema. Hay madres castradoras y maltratadoras hasta el extremo. No sabemos que pasó en esa casa, solo la versión de la madre. No digo que sea el caso.


----------



## etsai (18 Feb 2022)

Hasta cierto punto entiendo la postura del chaval y confieso que yo estaría en la misma situación si no fuese porque tengo seres queridos y un trabajo que me 'arrastran' a la calle. Me gusta demasiado estar en casa con mis cosas. Tuve algunos años jodidos en los que no tenía trabajo, ni estudiaba ni tenía motivación alguna para vivir. La vida era videojuegos y pajas hasta las 2 de la madrugada, levantarse tarde, hacer algunas tareas para no sentirme inútil total y salir a pasear o a correr.

Yo no es que no soporte a la gente, lo que me ocurre es que la mayoría de personas no me aportan nada y me es imposible mantener una conversación de más de 5 minutos sin empezar a bostezar. Admiro a la gente que se puede pasar horas y horas hablando de las cosas más banales porque yo soy incapaz, eso si, si conecto con alguien puedo tirarme toda la tarde conversando sin cansarme.

Lo que no tiene perdón de dios es que el chaval de nuestra historia, si es cierta,* haya perdido el contacto con la naturaleza*, la fauna, la flora, los bosques, el mar, la montaña, el desierto, etc... La naturaleza es una riqueza que se nos ha dado y que tiene poder de sanarte la mente, esto es cierto aunque suene happy happy. Cuando estuvimos encerrados lo echaba de menos, y de hecho pasear por el monte es lo último y lo primero que hice durante aquellos días. Cuando tengo un día jodido me pongo unas botas y me voy a dar una vuelta y eso es medicina para el alma. Compadezco a todos esos hombres, mujeres, niños y perros que viven en esas junglas de asfalto y que rara vez salen de ahí.


----------



## SrPurpuron (18 Feb 2022)

Parece un sketch de José Mota


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (18 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo hace muchos años que una tia me dijo una frase: "si estuviese sin hacer nada me sentiria mal". Efectivamente cuando comienzas a abandonarte, y renuncias a intentar algo, lo que sea, atraviesas una especie de frontera aparentemente invisible que primeramente causa sosiego, despues inquietud, y finalmente una inmensa sensacion de vacio interior.


----------



## David_ (18 Feb 2022)

Así es, y pobre familia. Es que además no se entiende en un chico que era majo y buen estudiante.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)

Linsecte2000 dijo:


> Para lo que hay ahí fuera tampoco se pierde mvcho. Algunos os creéis que todas las personas tienen que llevar una determinada vida porque sí, y si no la llevas es que estás desperdiciando la vida.



Hoy un compañero de trabajo me contaba todo lo que iba a hacer el finde y que esta tarde se iba a jugar al tenis, mientras yo le decía que no iba a hacer nada especial y me miraba extrañado. Hasta los huevos de tener que aparentar que eres quien no eres. Me gusta tocarme los huevos a dos manos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)

Offtopicalio dijo:


> He leído algunos comentarios devastadores en este hilo tan interesante y me pregunto si aquellos que se encuentran deprimidos y sin expectativas algunas pueden encontrar un poco de luz en los clubes de amigos/hobbies o de deportes tranquilos. Creo que hay muchos clubes de gente desde que se inició la crisis que se reúne para hacer senderismo, ciclismo, etc. con gente a la que lo único que le une es el interés en hacer algo en su tiempo de ocio. Supongo que algunos son personas en situaciones de soledad que están dando una segunda oportunidad a la vida.



¿Qué parte no has entendido de que no nos gusta la gente y preferimos estar solos y no gastar el tiempo en esas actividades que hace todo el mundo y que nos agotan?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

Si, uno se deja ir primeramente porque le libera de la ansiedad y de toda clase de responsabilidad derivada, pero luego esa aparente sensacion de relajacion, va dando paso a un progresivo desasosiego que solo puede aplacarse precisamente dejandose ir del todo, y ahi es cuando ya resulta muy complicado poder dar marcha atras. O lo que se denomina tambien como el suicidio pasivo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

Hoy en dia con la existencia de internet, las redes sociales y por supuesto los videojuegos, se da el caldo de cultivo ideal para que este fenomeno de aislamiento social se vaya llevando cada vez mas al extremo. De hecho, con el crecimiento del teletrabajo, tambien sera cada vez mas dificil distinguir a la gente que se aisla por la razon que sea. Porque alguien que teletrabaje y haga la compra por internet, podria ser una persona perfectamente estable psicologicamente y acabar tambien siendo carne de psiquiatrico.

Tal vez ante los imparables avances tecnologicos y su repercusion en los habitos de vida, el cerebro tenga que acabar amoldandose a esa nueva realidad cada vez mas virtual, hasta el punto de que incluso los paradigmas sobre la locura deban de ser modificados.

Por eso no me extrañaria nada que al paso que vamos, acabaran siendo considerados como locos precisamente aquellos que todavia se atrevan a salir a la calle.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué parte no has entendido de que no nos gusta la gente y preferimos estar solos y no gastar el tiempo en esas actividades que hace todo el mundo y que nos agotan?



Yo siempre he sido poco sociable, y desde luego tampoco me siento comodo estando rodeado de gente. Y hasta cierto punto me gusta estar solo, pero no me gusta sentirme solo, y ademas de estar solo, me siento solo, muy solo.

Una de las mejores cosas que tiene la infancia, es que te puedes pasar la mayor parte del tiempo estando solo sin necesidad de sentirte solo. De hecho, a mi de niño me gustaba mucho mas jugar solo, pero nunca me sentia solo, porque sabia que tenia familia a mi lado, conviviendo conmigo, gente que se preocupaba por mi, por encima de todo porque tenia a mi madre claro. Y a veces me gustaba pasar el rato con mi hermana, o con los compañeros de colegio, etc...

Lo cierto es que supongo que nunca supe realmente lo que era la soledad hasta que todo eso se acabo, me fui haciendo mayor, y progresivamente quedando solo.

Sigo sintiendome mas comodo estando solo, pero sin embargo paradojicamente cada vez me siento mas solo porque me voy haciendo mayor.

A mi lo que me gustaria es poder volver a ser un niño, y quedarme solo en casa jugando a mi bola, pero sabiendo que en cualquier momento se abriria la puerta, como cuando llegaban mi madre y mi hermana y tal. Por aquel entonces si que disfrutaba de la soledad. Y eso es lo que mas me jode de todo, el no poder ya ni siquiera disfrutar de mi soledad.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (19 Feb 2022)

nomah dijo:


> Lo que me indigna es la cantidad de gente que vive sin dar palo al agua y uno aquí, como un cabron, trabajando y cuidando críos que no tiene ni 20 minutos para ver la tele



MUAHAHAHAHA!

Asido engañado. Consuélate pensando que almenos eres "normal". La sociedac ofrece una vida de mierda al hombre medio, y un absoluto infierno al que es inferior en algún aspecto. No todos tienen la suficiente capacidad para tragar frustración y soportarlo, o quizá demasiada dignidad para ello.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

nomah dijo:


> Lo que me indigna es la cantidad de gente que vive sin dar palo al agua y uno aquí, como un cabron, trabajando y cuidando críos que no tiene ni 20 minutos para ver la tele



No se indigne buen hombre, tener demasiado tiempo libre puede ser todavia mas frustrante y contraproducente que carecer de el.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Me da que la madre tampoco tiene muchas luces. Se ve que le chaval tiene problemas y esta debería haber buscado soluciones mucho antes.



Eso es mas facil decirlo viendo los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> 560 euros menos 90 de luz 470 euros ¿Dos personas? Ni comiendo un sandwinch bimbo con dos rodajas de chorizo hHcendao llegas a fin de mes



Depende de donde se viva.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Feb 2022)

ignominias dijo:


> ¿Y si es feliz así? Qué coño le importa el mundo lo que haga o deje de hacer. Lo importante es que su vida transcurra tal y como él ha decidido. ¿Va a estar mejor saliendo por ahí, viajando, o conociendo a una loca del coño y teniendo churumbeles que le amarguen la existencia? Este mundo es tremendamente jodido, y nadie es feliz. Tenemos que decidir entre sufrir o aburrirnos, y él ha descubierto que ni sufre ni se aburre con sus juegos, pues me parece cojonudo que lo aproveche y pase por este mísero mundo de la forma más amable que encuentre.



Pero una cosa es no salir de casa, y otra no salir ni de la habitacion. Ademas, que pasara cuando le falte la madre. En este caso parece bastante evidente que no se trata simplemente de un hikikomori, sino tambien de alguien que probablemente ya debe haber comenzado a desarrollar problemas de caracter psiquico bastante serios.

Por cierto, esa frase del recuadro me parece magistral, y plantea una disyuntiva existencial sumamente interesante.

Y en relacion a la adiccion a los videojuegos, y de como suelen estar tan relacionados con procesos de aislamiento social, pienso que la razon principal es que permiten al individuo sentirse de alguna manera realizado a nivel virtual, para compensar la falta de espectativas en el mundo real.


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Depende de donde se viva.



En mi ciudad imposible


----------



## Anticriminal (22 Mar 2022)

El chaval ese es subnormal porque "llegar a tener miedo a salir por pillar el coronavirus pero no vacunarse por no querer salir" es de subnormal total.

Y que tu madre llegue a pedir que te encierren en un psiquiátrico porque eres subnormal y tú sigas sin inmutarte lo demuestra.


----------



## Anticriminal (22 Mar 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Articulo completamente falso



Ajá, tú eres el hikikomori, verdad?


----------



## asakopako (22 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Yo también soy Hikikomori, hago Kendo, bebo Sake, como comida japonesa, protego a las japonesitas como un Samurai, me compro katanas para hacerme el Harakiri, estudio japónes y quiero vivir en Japón.
> Para estar deprimido como Kira Sensei, pero al menos no tan deprimido como vivir en Murcia



Pero si tú eres chino, negro y catalán. Ahora no vale cambiarse de equipo.


----------

